# Tesco



## 90740 (May 1, 2005)

www.tesco.com/clubcard/clubcard/index1.htm

Under the travel section tab there's information regarding ferry discounts. Seems that all the points the wife has been collecting may be of some use.
As I understand it for every 2.50 pnds WE have on our Tesco Clubcard we can get 10.00 pnds discount on our planned trip on the Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry. 
I suspect we'll be travelling first class at least, the wife likes Tesco! Thereagain there may be a catch somewhere.


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Cheers jonh

We have about 40 quid at the mo, just use tesco express on the way or back from work for the last 3 years. Never used them for anything, but worth a think for next years hols.

Dave


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

yes we too are saving the tesco vouchers for the Portsmouth Bilbao crossing.

We are hoping to book in January, after we have spent loads in Tesco's for Christmas!


----------



## 93061 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Used tesco vouchers on P & O for this years trip to France - Portsmouth to Le Harve.M/H and 5 of us in August, fare with cabins came to £613. Used £150 of vouchers and rest on card, couldn't have been easier. Going to Spain next year on the Bilbao ferry, might not have enough vouchers for all the fare but should knock a lot off the £1200 plus price
Rob & Trace


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Tescopoly - check it out...........

Or not?


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

We have used Tesco vouchers for the last four years to pay for our ferry crossing to France, and never had any problems. This has probably saved us about £2200 as we usually travel overnight with a cabin, and we travel at peak times.
We hope that we can still use them next year with whoever is doing the service to Le Harve.
Colin


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Do not forget you can also use the tesco vouchers on eurotunnel, we have booked to go over to France next April and for £35 pounds worth of vouchers it covered the entrie cost. We are now planning to do P+O Portmouth Bilbao in August , just saving up the vouchers for that also. you have to do the shopping somewhere so may as well get something extra out of it.


Ian &Col


----------



## 93061 (May 1, 2005)

I think Brittany Ferries are the only one down here -Portsmouth/Poole going to Le Harve/Cherbourg- and when I enquired last year they didn't accept Tesco vouchers, you can use on the Dover routes with P & O though. Didn't know about Eurotunnel ,thanks for info.
Rob & Trace


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Tescopoly - check it out...........
> 
> Or not?


yeah I know but .... .. .. .... .. .. . ..... 
in their defence they have got there by being better than their [direct] competitors! and they are - allegedly - a good employer.

8)


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Well, thanks for clicking it anyway - interesting site.


----------

